# Abnormal lab results - help me understand what to do



## Alexis (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, I hope someone here can shed some light on this. I'm taking 120mg of Armour, and just got my blood test results from my last Dr. visit back in October. There are some abnormalities, but oddly enough my endocrinologist didn't recommend changing the dosage. It looks to me like maybe I'm taking too much medication, though! I'm not sure. Here's the results: can anyone make sense of this?

T4: 7.9 (ref range 4.5 - 12.5)

T3 UP: 43.6 (ref range 32 - 45)

Free Thyroxine: 3.4 (ref range 1.7 - 5.6)

*TSH: 0.236 (ref range 0.500 - 4.2)*

*Total T3: 283 (ref range 70 - 180)*

Free T4: 0.80 (ref range 0.60 - 1.70)

So the ones in bold - TSH and Total T3 - look too high, but everything else is normal. What does this mean??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board! Did you or did you not take your Armour before the lab draw? If you did take it prior, please read the above...

Do you ever get the FREE T3 run? (Triiodothyronine)


----------



## Alexis (Jan 12, 2015)

Andros said:


> Liothyronine (T3)
> is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
> http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! No, apparently my Dr. didn't do a Free T3 test, just Free Thyroxine.

That's interesting - I wasn't aware that the T3 disspiates so quickly. I'm new to Armour - before that, I was on Levoxyl for 10 years. Also, yes, I did take my meds that morning, about 2 hours before I had my blood drawn.

So I wonder if that means that my current dosage is ok? I got a call from the nurse earlier, and she said to keep taking the same dosage, no changes. I told her I was concerned because some of my numbers were out of range, and she just said something vague about how thyroids fluctuate.

I'm just looking for some opinions, because although I love my doctor, he's a little scatterbrained and I don't completely trust him.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free Thyroxine: 3.4 (ref range 1.7 - 5.6)
> 
> *TSH: 0.236 (ref range 0.500 - 4.2)*
> 
> ...


Free Thyroxine: 3.4 (ref range 1.7 - 5.6) Can you please clarify the name of this test.

As it is the same as Free T4: 0.80 (ref range 0.60 - 1.70).

My expriences have been that FT-3 and Total 3 tend to track together. Meaning, if you are high in Total 3, you are likely high in FT-3.

You should insist they run the FT -3 test or order it your self online and if high, I would ask to reduce the Armour - FT-3 or total 3 should not be above range, it's dangerous,


----------



## Alexis (Jan 12, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Free Thyroxine: 3.4 (ref range 1.7 - 5.6) Can you please clarify the name of this test.
> 
> As it is the same as Free T4: 0.80 (ref range 0.60 - 1.70).
> 
> ...


On the copy of the lab results, it's just called Free Thyroxine Index.

I don't go back until April (!) but I will ask for a Free T3 test.

I just got a call back from the nurse today with new results of blood taken last week, and Total T3 was 224, though she said the doctor wants me to keep taking the same dosage. I said I was concerned about the T3 being high, and she just said something vague about thyroid tests fluctuating a lot. I don't know if I should worry or see a different doctor, but it concerns me that they seem so unconcerned about abnormal test results...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

the word "index" is what needed to be included.

Do you have any thyroid?

Yes, it is true that the drug itself can fluctuate slightly - however you are above range and that would concern me if it was me taking it + I would be experiencing hyper symtoms as I tend to when my labs get into high range.

Can you post additional testing you have had prior to this to see if it is a pattern?

How do you feel?


----------



## Alexis (Jan 12, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> the work "index" is what needed to be included.
> 
> Do you have any thyroid?
> 
> ...


If by "do you have any thyroid" you mean do I have one in my body then yes, it hasn't been removed or anything. Unfortunately I can't find any previous lab results, though I remember that there was a time some months back where all my results were completely wihtin the reference ranges, and it's only recently that the T3 and TSH have been off (though my medication dosage hasn't changed).

It's funny, I think maybe I have been experiencing some hyper symptoms - I've felt a bit jittery off and on, though I've been under a lot of stress lately so I assumed that was the cause. It wasn't until I saw these test results that I thought maybe my meds were to blame. But my endocrinologist said to keep taking the same dose and come back in April, so I'm not sure what to do. Do you think it's safe to keep taking the same dose with my T3 where it's at, or should I ask to see the doctor again sooner?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Call your doctor and ask if you can reduce your dose - because you are having hyper symptoms, which you are.

Re-test in 6 weeks. Be sre to ask for the fT-3 and FT-4 labs


----------

